# Wyndham Ocean Ridge, Edisto Beach, SC, April 10-18, 2 Bedroom Loft



## Jan M. (Mar 7, 2021)

*Wyndham Ocean Ridge ~ $800*

*PHYSICAL ADDRESS
1 King Cotton Road
Edisto Beach, South Carolina 29438

CHECK-IN ADDRESS
203 Sea Cloud Circle
Edisto, South Carolina 29438
(843) 869-4516 *



*April 10-18, 2021 ~ 8 nights*

Check in: Saturday, April 10, 2021 at 4pm
Check out: Sunday, April 18, 2021 by 10am

*2 Bedroom/2 Bathroom Loft Condo, sleeps 8*

Sea Oaks, Sea Palms
2 Bedroom Loft

8 Max Occupancy
Full Kitchen
1120 - 1522 Sq. ft
Unit Features

Balcony/Patio
Ceiling Fan
DVD Player
Hairdryer
Jetted Tub
Loft
Stairs
Television
Washer/Dryer In Unit
Wi-Fi Internet Access


----------



## gatlinburgcabin (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi Jan, Is this a fixed unit? Meaning do you know bldg? room #? I have stayed at so many RCI places this past year that were not on top floor and people were so noisy, just couldn't sleep. I'm only staying in the future where I know I will be on top floor. Just me and my husband retired. Thanks


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 8, 2021)

gatlinburgcabin said:


> Hi Jan, Is this a fixed unit? Meaning do you know bldg? room #? I have stayed at so many RCI places this past year that were not on top floor and people were so noisy, just couldn't sleep. I'm only staying in the future where I know I will be on top floor. Just me and my husband retired. Thanks



I called the resort to ask about this. The website is incorrect and the 2 bedroom loft units are only in the Sea Oaks and Sea Palms sections. I asked if they was another unit above the master bedroom and she said no there isn't just the loft.


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 8, 2021)

gatlinburgcabin said:


> Hi Jan, Is this a fixed unit? Meaning do you know bldg? room #? I have stayed at so many RCI places this past year that were not on top floor and people were so noisy, just couldn't sleep. I'm only staying in the future where I know I will be on top floor. Just me and my husband retired. Thanks



I just called the resort to ask questions because we'll be staying there also. This unit will be in I think she said the Sea Palms section not Sea Oaks. It's whichever one was renovated last year and she said they're the nicest units at the resort. The units have a lagoon view and are close to the pool. You can bike, walk or drive to the beach but because of COVID the trolley isn't running. There is parking at the beach and also at a great location to view the sunset at the bay. There's a bike rental on the property and she said it's $40 for a week. There are no units above or below the loft units just next to each other. There are 10 steps to a landing and then 6 more steps to reach the door. She said it's 60-85 minute drive to Charleston.

Hope this helps.
Jan


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 12, 2021)

Bumping this up because the weekends in April aren't available now.


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 18, 2021)

*$775*


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 21, 2021)

*$775*

Don't miss out on this great stay!


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 25, 2021)

No longer available.


----------

